#    ( 1162)

## ivanov_ok

- " " ( 1162).
    21  2019 . N 174, , :
 )  1 -       " ".
 )  3 -      " ",        .

:      - , ,     " " (,  0)?

    ,      ,     N 174  ""   ,      - , ,   ..
    )  3   "    ,    ,  " -     .

   .

----------

-         !
   "  1162" -       .

----------

